# End Times Fiction



## Scot (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know if this has been discussed or not but has anyone read "End Times Fiction" by Gary Demar?

If so, was it good?

I picked it up today for $3.99. Was it worth it?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 31, 2005)

I think it's been mentioned with good review.

blade


----------



## brymaes (Oct 31, 2005)

> I don't know if this has been discussed or not but has anyone read "End Times Fiction" by Gary Demar?



_End Times Fiction_ was my first introduction to a partial preterist hermeneutic and was what "got the ball rolling" toward my acceptance of postmillenialism.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SharperSword_
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this has been discussed or not but has anyone read "End Times Fiction" by Gary Demar?
> ...



Yep, it's an excellent read!


----------

